# Firearms and Shooting > Projects and Home Builds >  Pot Belly Stove refurb

## ChrisF

Hi Guys ,

Just picked up a old rusty Pot Belly Stove , after some tips on how to clean it up ?

Cheers  Chris

----------


## MSL

Wire wheel on a grinder, or get it sandblasted

----------


## 223nut

Wire brush on the drill hen find some gran's cast iron black used to come in a  little yellow bottle

----------


## nzfubz

> Hi Guys ,
> 
> Just picked up a old rusty Pot Belly Stove , after some tips on how to clean it up ?
> 
> Cheers  Chris


Can get it sand blasted for you if you're in Chch?

----------


## ChrisF

Thanks guys , but I am in Taranaki ,  cheers 

Yeap was thinking hose it down outside , maybe kill the rust liquid , and then wirebrush wheels on grinder & then paint it black , need a chalking sealer ? , to join the halfs together etc .

Its going in my shooting hut , out on a mates farm , looking forward to getting the stove in & having a cup of tea on it , will teach my little monkeys how to light wood fire as a side benefit .

Cheers   Chris

----------


## Maca49

They're cast iron not steel, just clean it and granny it! If it's going in a house you will have to get it re certified for the permit to install and for insurance purposes. What a stupid world we live in!!!

----------


## P38

@ChrisF

Save yourself shit loads of time effort and have it sandblasted.

A wire wheel on a drill will take you bloody ages and won't do anywhere near as good a job.

Once sandblasted or cleaned with a wire wheel

Apply this to cure and seal the surface


Use either of these to seal the joints



Then get some of these


To make yourself some of this


And some of this


Cheers
Pete

----------


## 223nut

@P38 that's the stuff I was thinking of. Your posts gotten me hungry damn you  :Pissed Off:

----------


## nzfubz

Try the boys at fitzroys might do it for a box of beers with a load of structural steel

----------


## 25/08IMP

Hi better products to use on the outside once sandblasted or cleaned with a wire brush is a paint called Stove bright from most Woodfire retailers that sell Masport or metro fires.
Also go to Repco and get a Holts product that is the same as maniseal comes in a small tube but has a way higher temp rating.
If in NP call into 4 seasons they will have the paint.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Gapped axe

what Maca49 said, there is the voice of wisdom

----------


## Marty Henry

Spark it up, most of the rust will fall off when the metal expands and when cold again a hard bristle brush will get the rest then stove black.

----------


## P38

> @P38 that's the stuff I was thinking of. Your posts gotten me hungry damn you


Mission accomplished then  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## kimjon

@P38 that's the ticket...yummy!

----------


## johnd

Some have a plate at the rear as an additional chimney port, check it hasnt come loose while its a part. Mine has but its not an issue as it sits in the garden. Does duty as a wood smoker / hot coals cooker So i never sealed the join as the "lid" goes on and off a lot

----------


## ChrisF

Yeah , the damper is broken , but see they still make them , has a small hole under the flue area , I think it was a hole for temp probe ? , will just use a large washer either side & sealent to seal up the hole .

Its a Masport  " Pittsburg " model , has a wet back , just going to leave that unconnected ? , does not appear to have any cracks so far .

----------


## 25/08IMP

Let year we could still get most of the Masport pot belly parts from Glen Dimplex in Auckland just remove the wetback and put a big heavy washer each side with Holts product in the middle.
Any Masport agent should be able to get them if you are in NP 4 seasons will be able to.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Got-ya

I worked for Masport Foundry (Now Precision Foundry ) for ten years as Senior technician and was involved with every stage of making these. They were originally shot blasted as opposed to sand blasted which will give a different surface finish. You are onto it with the washers however use stainless, as they will be much slower to burn out. With one each side and bolt them together with a stainless bolt, a little exhaust cement will not hurt either. Remove the wetback as it is made of copper and without water running through it will melt the first time you light it.
When you get a new damper for it get the hole welded up to about half it's original size, makes them a lot easier to shut down. Make sure you use a stainless rod for this job, but its not for the reasons given above.

----------


## Maca49

Used to sell them when I managed Fletcher Timber in Carterton many years ago. Was broken into one night and all the took was a Pittsburgh, C/W flue kit, check the serial # it might be the one :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## zimmer

Maybe an inside job you think?

----------


## ChrisF

Thanks Guys ,

The huts already built & will be moved into final position in a week or so , piles are getting concreted this week , need to get the damper ordered .

----------


## Rushy

Pete you bloody hold out.  We need a truck load of that bread and stew at the Toby shoot.

----------


## stephen ireland

Hi Chris ,i think i have the same pot belly as you have pictured, i am after a damper for it and a grate ,if you know of someone that has any parts

----------


## stephen ireland

Hi i have one of these , and would love to know if you know anyone that can supply a damper to fit that pot belly.

----------


## Got-ya

These are not made anymore and getting hard to find. The link given is over the ditch but would still be worth it. If not just make one up out of some 6 to 10mm plate. 

https://www.downsheating.com.au/damp...port-pot-belly

----------


## Got-ya

> You signed up to revive a four year old thread, to ask for spares?
> 
> That's commitment right there.
> I would suggest the damper can be fabricated, and the grate cut down from something else (bbq)
> 
> *Of course, if you have a friendly local foundryman, who can run at CI temps, the world is your oyster.*
> 
> Also, to the OP of the thread, Forget a wire wheel, A steam cleaner would be great, or I would use electrolysis (save sand getting in the pores and subsequent cleaning. Never mind painting CI, you "season" it.
> Run it up to warm temp (not hot) and rub oil into it. Let it go stone cold. Repeat 3-5 times getting a bit hotter each time or until it doesn"t suck any more oil, Then run it hot and hard, and give it one final rub on the cool down. You wont need to even look at it again.


Not many of those around now. Need for thin wall castings 1350 to 1500 C and a lot different refractory than the average non-ferrous foundry runs.

----------


## 25 /08 IMP

> Hi i have one of these , and would love to know if you know anyone that can supply a damper to fit that pot belly.


I would make a wooden one and take it into a local foundry that casts  cast iron there is cast components in P North same with a grate make a wooden pattern and they will be able to cast one off it, don't worry about the slots in the grate pattern, most moulders can make them, loose pieces and slip them into the mould to form the slots.

Sent from my CPH1903 using Tapatalk

----------


## Micky Duck

grate....plenty of heavy wire mesh around...its used in stock truck floors..... not sure if I would be game to cook on it first fireing if was using used stuff...but it would be well sterilized by 2nd time....

----------


## 25 /08 IMP

> Weird world , I have the same stove  and as I wanted it in my cave I rings the local dist council  re permits and they basically said they couldnt care less and who knows how long its been there, and no  it didnt need a permit . Fired with success I runs the whole plot past my insurance co (ami) and their take was that if the sdc dont want a permit ( they confirmed this for themselves ) then they didnt either . Suspicious I asks  " so what happens if the stove sets fire to the cave and all my tools , my motorbikes and my classic car ......and the shed all go up"? . The answer was ,no worries we will accept a claim for all but we wouldnt replace the stove . Soooo beats me , same council doesn't req permit to replace the floor , walls and roof of all my out buildings as long as its within the original footprint and made of like materials.


Holly shit your council is very slack i guess you must be on a property over 2H. Cause if you are under that you are governed by the clean air act from September O5 which means any fire that is not ecan approved and produces under 1.5grs of emission per kg of fuel can not be installed.
You are a luck man.

Sent from my CPH1903 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cyclops

> Holly shit your council is very slack i guess you must be on a property over 2H. Cause if you are under that you are governed by the clean air act from September O5 which means any fire that is not ecan approved and produces under 1.5grs of emission per kg of fuel can not be installed.
> You are a luck man.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1903 using Tapatalk


It appears hamsav doesn't need a building permit therefore it isn't a case of the district council being slack. 
If hamsav is on a rural property > 2 hectares he doesn't need a clean burning fire so there's no issue there. 

Generally people complain about councils being too officious, not when they're permissive.

----------


## 25 /08 IMP

> It appears hamsav doesn't need a building permit therefore it isn't a case of the district council being slack. 
> If hamsav is on a rural property > 2 hectares he doesn't need a clean burning fire so there's no issue there. 
> 
> Generally people complain about councils being too officious, not when they're permissive.


Reading Southland council website they do require a  permit  to install a woodburning heater.
And it's very hard to get a concent to install a used wood burner as it needs to be recertified

Sent from my CPH1903 using Tapatalk

----------


## Micky Duck

cause they can lay blame of old stuff on someone else...wasnt me.....someone else mustve said it was ok.....

----------


## Got-ya

Do you mean as a mould or in the furnace? Ok in a mould but won't last in the furnace. Even green sand only lasts one pour before it needs new bentonite clay, coal dust and water added along with a good mix.
Good on you for having a go. 
Watching a 65t tap at Glenbrock Steel is an impressive sight.

----------


## Got-ya

If you want foundry consumables locally call METCAST and ask for Gordon, he will be able to help. Not a spectator I work there now.

----------

